# Where Do You Get Your TV / Radio News



## Jill (Feb 14, 2011)

It's been a long time since we've done this poll, and I thought it might be even more interesting to see it play out now given some things that have come to light or transpired over the past year or so.

 

For me, my choice remains the same with it comes to news on the TV. It's _got_ to be FOX in my house. Their news (not to be confused with their very popular opinion shows) is the only place I find both sides of a story represented. I also faithfully look at The Drudge Report at least 1-2x a day and I read from Real Clear Politics several times a week. Due to my career and political interests, I do also keep up with The Wall Street Journal.

 

The Drudge Report frequently and recently publishes the highlights of where the ratings fall, and this prompts my interest in what LB members tune into: 

 


*TV News Ratings Link*​
 

*So, what about you? Where do you get your "RDA" of news? And if you care to elaborate, why is it so?*

_PS honestly, some of the choices above made me cringe, but I hope I remembered to include most of the popular options _


----------



## anoki (Feb 14, 2011)

I put other, because I watch/read online CBC, CTV and A News. I watch/read local and Canadian news being from Canada and all.....

~kathryn


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not up to speed with the names of all the news channels that are available in other Nations, but the "Other" category can be as broad as interest dictates


----------



## tagalong (Feb 15, 2011)

I picked Other - because I sample a wide range of media. NPR, Fox... a bit of everything.


----------



## SampleMM (Feb 15, 2011)

I usually watch NBC but I also like Fox, and HLN which I'm sure sounds strange but true.


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2011)

An interesting mix





Would I be offending anyone if I admit I'm happy to see The Daily Show (funny as it may be) and MSNBC unchosen as of yet in the poll


----------



## Sterling (Feb 15, 2011)

I like our local ABC station. I'm not much of a news hound so I'm good with a small dose of it for the day, from 6:00 to 6:30 or news at 5:00.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 15, 2011)

Global, CTV, and CNN


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2011)

It's interesting how this poll is going. We did it, I think, 2x before and it went pretty much as this one is. Like a mirror of the ratings but on a smaller scale


----------



## susanne (Feb 15, 2011)

My preferred TV news (an oxymoron) is THE NEWSPAPER. There is no such thing as television "NEWS" per se, at least in terms of true journalism.

I did vote for NPR, even though that stands for National Public Radio, so obviously not TV.

I have to add that I do not believe that "preaching to the choir" (or being one of the choir hearing the sermon) is any way to form a well-grounded perspective. When we had TV, I listened to Fox as much as any other station (granted, that's not saying much)), because I want to know the veiws of people on all sides of the issues.

I also do not believe that any one of the media can truly be unbiased. I much prefer to recognize and expect a bias, so that I can read or listen with a proper sized grain of salt.


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2011)

I like to see all sides of an issue, too.

Regarding news and sides being represented, I think Fox's slogan of "Fair & Balanced" is accurate. They consistently have both conservatives and liberals giving their insights on news topics. There are also a lot of news events you won't even hear about if you don't watch / listen to Fox.

Plus, FOX was a great place for Juan Williams to land after NPR fired him (and in doing so further revealed what many people recognize as a strong liberal bias). In this day and age, I really think government funding of a news outlet (NPR) is unneeded and wrong -- but I guess that's a "story" for another thread


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2011)

Susanne, thanks for pointing out TV vs. Radio. I corrected the title. Ironically, I spend more time listening to FOX than watching it. I sure love satellite radio


----------



## ~Dan (Feb 15, 2011)

I voted for FOX because that is mostly what is on, living with two right wing conservative parents, and I don't really mind their morning show.

Dan.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 15, 2011)

Hopefully, people see what is wrong with this...


----------



## love_casper (Feb 15, 2011)

Other. I'm part of this younger generation that doesn't pay much attention to that box in the corner that collects dust called the tv. I'm a YouTube loyalist. There are several YouTube shows that are news oriented that I watch every day _and _they include news of things that happen on the internet, which is often more relevant to me anyway. I also don't ever bother with newspapers... they are like the internet except they don't update themselves, they are not interactive, they are printed on thinly sliced trees, and they aren't free.

Twitter knows the news before the news knows the news. Why bother with anything else?


----------



## ohmt (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm with you there ML! Even at school we are not allowed to used fox or huffington post for any sort of reference for assignments. If an assignment is politically based, multiple references must be given on the subject and there are a few references that we get docked points on if used (like the two mentioned before-they are too biased). Even my very conservative, tea party boyfriend doesn't like fox...unless he wants a good laugh.

Matt-that's called plate tectonics!!





In all seriousness, how the heck do you mess up a map?!


----------



## vickie gee (Feb 15, 2011)

Foxx News if it is coming out of the tv. Fair and balanced?? Whatever...I guess if the Fairness Doctrine gets pushed through we will look back and it might seem like it was. I miss Eadie from there. Not sure what happened to her. Probably stood up one too many times for what she believed in. I loved her. Oreily is starting to pander. Combs has to be a plant...nobody could really be as dense as him. Has to be faking. Glen Beck is enlightening. Sean is ok sometimes and at other times I wonder why I even bother to watch him. Huckabee does ok as a host but I can't say I put much stock in anything he says. Our local news is a joke as well as local newspaper. If it is internet Drudge Report or World Net Daily. If I want to see how truly foolish humanity has become I can glance at MSN home page to see what is Hollywood newsworthy. If by radio Rush Limbaugh, Rusty Humphries, Michael Savage, or Moon Griffon if I feel the need to hear facts. And for giggles and grins Walton and Johnson. Hysterically funny and those guys tell it like it is! They are the radio version of what would be the extreme opposite of The View.


----------



## susanne (Feb 16, 2011)

I must clarify that wanting to hear all sides of any issue is not the same as getting it. When I've listened to Fox it is to hear "an" other side, not to hope to receive a balanced offering of other opinions.

Now...back in the "olden" days, I DID enjoy listening to William Buckley. I rarely agreed with a word he said, but oh how he said it!

My favorite these days is Scott Simon on NPR's Saturday Edition. He is a JOURNALIST.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 16, 2011)

CTV

I have to say that IMO anyone who would consider Jon Stewart or the Daily Show as "news".....



Well, gag me.


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2011)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> This is a joke.. right??


No, not a joke. Unless you're referring to the strictly progressive slant that the Huffington Post spouts. Honestly, the Daily Show, in my opinion, is actually a better source of information than Ms. Arriana Huffington's progressive outlet. We only need to look at CA to see where progressive politics lead us. (But, in the words of Dennis Miller: _Of course that's just my opinion. I could be wrong._)

There's a reason FOX's ratings out rank any other news source. Close to as many people watch / listen to FOX as ALL the other outlets combined!

*Ratings as of 2/10/11:*

 

FOX: 1,338,000

CNN: 606,000

MSNBC: 476,000

CNBC: 219,000

HLN: 237,000

As far as news screen shots go, I think this one is the best and I don't think it was any kind of a typo or mistake. Just MSNBC's misguided take on the issue.






On a related note, I read that Keith Olbermann is now on Al Gore's "Current TV" which is currently enjoyed in approximately 18,000 living rooms nationwide -- it didn't make the list above


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2011)

vickie gee said:


> *Fairness Doctrine*


Realizing, always, that the Fairness Doctrine would require that TV and Radio give equal time to left leaning commentary and opinion programing which have always drawn such poor ratings that stations can't sell commercial time on them. The free market system works and it is just.

Also, it's a shame when people are unable to distinquish between opinion programming, such as Glenn Beck, The View, and Hardball, and the actual news coverage. Two completely different things. Are the OPINION programs on FOX right leaning. Yes. Is the NEWS Fair and Balanced? Yes.


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2011)

Minimor said:


> IMO anyone who would consider Jon Stewart or the Daily Show as "news".....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree! But in the past, we have had those here who argued it was where they got much of their news and I read a statisic back then that it was, unfortunately, the case with a measureable number of people. I'm happy it's not gotten any "news source" votes yet on LB!


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 16, 2011)

ohmt said:


> I'm with you there ML! Even at school we are not allowed to used fox or huffington post for any sort of reference for assignments. If an assignment is politically based, multiple references must be given on the subject and there are a few references that we get docked points on if used (like the two mentioned before-they are too biased). Even my very conservative, tea party boyfriend doesn't like fox...unless he wants a good laugh.
> 
> Matt-that's called plate tectonics!!
> 
> ...


LOL. Yep, apparently Fox News believes that Egypt is no longer part of Africa


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, maybe it's the realistic coverage of things like illegal imigration being, well, a crime that keeps the ratings over at FOX in the golden zone



Sure, the map was a stupid mistake but that may have been the only thing FOX actually got _wrong_ that day


----------



## ohmt (Feb 16, 2011)

MAY is the key word there....sorry, I'm just not a Fox fan as you can tell. I do think it is fine sometimes for the news part, but even then it seems they are a bit unreliable and biased. That being said, it IS hard to find news that isn't biased, but that's why I like to read many different sources.


----------



## Jill (Feb 16, 2011)

ohmt said:


> MAY is the key word there....sorry, I'm just not a Fox fan as you can tell. I do think it is fine sometimes for the news part, but even then it seems they are a bit unreliable and biased. That being said, it IS hard to find news that isn't biased, but that's why I like to read many different sources.


I can understand that point of view to be sure





It's good to rely on more than one source, but for me when it comes to tv / radio news, FOX just comes so much closer to their famous tag line than any other source.


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have to say (and maybe _I'm_ being a bit biased here) that many Canadian news stations are very unbiased, giving both sides of the story. Global National and Global are absolutely excellent. It's too bad most Americans can't get those stations (or maybe you do...with satellite). Check Global National out one night (or look at it online) and let us Canadians know what you think. I'm just curious.


----------



## tagalong (Feb 16, 2011)

> I also do not believe that any one of the media can truly be unbiased. I much prefer to recognize and expect a bias, so that I can read or listen with a proper sized grain of salt.



Agreed, *Susanne* - _and the Fair & Balanced schtick is just an advertising slogan, not a mission statement._ Fox is not fair & balanced... not even in regular news coverage at times. Every media outlet picks and chooses what stories they want to feature and emphsize and Fox does that the exact same way as some and far more blatantly than some others. They all do.

NO media is fair and balanced. None. That is why I sample a lot of different sources. I agree with you about Scott Simon, BTW.

The Daily Show can be a lot more newsworthy than many of the talking heads' shows at times.



At least Jon Stewart is clearly being an entertainer/comedian. He skewers everyone on all sides (and is ruthless about Obama) - and he can be a relief from all the pompous regular stuff. He is a good contrast to the talking heads who pose as journalists when they are just entertainers... even Beck said he was just an entertainer who did not care about facts. And yet I know some who use him as their only source for actual news...





*Matt* - I have always thought the same thing about Global.


----------

